# Putting Together a Gaming PC



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Budget
Somewhere between 500-700 can go up a little but since i already got HDs, monitor, keyboard, mouse, and PSU i think that range is good.

Looking to run with Intel

Multitasking - will be doing this

Gaming - want to keep up with current games - im not too concerned with running them at top speed games such as oblivion, crysis, assasins creed and turok when they get out

Calculations not really sure - i will be doing some basic video editing and creating - nothing fancy

Overclocking probably not, but i wouldn't mind it being an option if not too pricey

Storage - got it covered w/ 2 SATA 3.0 gb/s

Legacy Support - usb, got my keyboard and mouse ps/2, maybe firewire addition

Operating System: got xp Pro already

Case - sure i got some in mind but a suggestion or so would be good. Average size with good cooling - how hard is it to install fan controllers?

Accessories already have

Recycled Components - yes, 2 SATA HDs and my FSP Group FX600-GLN V2.2/EPS12V 600W Power Supply - if i need to upgrade i will

Monitor already got

Stores Newegg all the way, but i can always search for better prices.

Location USA 

Thanks in advanced


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm..gives you some options which is always good  
lets start with my favorite one: the case 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021 has some good cooling but is only a mid tower which is a shame.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154 would also work very well and is bigger
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098 is enough, fast enough ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059 a great, overclockable mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030 a great, overclockable proc
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150275 havnt seen this one yet but it looks like a winner  could also get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161211 if you want dual cards in the future


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

How many watts is your power supply?

For cases, ive always like antec, thermaltake, and coolermaster cases. Check out this case, sturdy and plenty of cooling and room:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

For videocard, see if you can fit this to your budget:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150259


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Few questions, how much difference in size between the two cases - and is that all that makes the first a mid tower? By dimensions they are both bigger than my current case. The 1st is only bigger by an inch or so in each direction. 2ndly doesn't that MB need 1066 ram and is that better than 800? Lastly for the vid card how good are they - and how well will they run the latest games - how high quality?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

for case, it will be big enough to be noticible. up to you on looks. for ram, it will run at 800. 1066 ram is power expensive so i would stay with 800 and just oc it a bit. for games, they will all run well enough


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Computer_Doctor said:


> How many watts is your power supply?
> 
> For cases, ive always like antec, thermaltake, and coolermaster cases. Check out this case, sturdy and plenty of cooling and room:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068
> ...


I am using this PSU 
FSP Group FX600-GLN V2.2/EPS12V 600W Power Supply
Nice card - whats better 8800 GT or GTS?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

depends on the GTS. if it is 512, then its better then the GT but not by that much. if its 320, and even 640 (maybe) then its worse. id stay with the GT because its alot cheaper


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

sounds great


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

cool  looking forward to how it turns out


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

About those questions what about DDR2 1066 Ram and how big of a difference in internal size are those two cases? Lastly that PSU works fine?

What you listed - prob 1066 2gb ram if thats better, the 8800gt listed, 2 satas 1 ide, and a dvd drive.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

your psu will be fine. for ram, if you really want to its your money, but i wouldnt skimp on anything just to get it. the 800 ram will easily overclock to 1066 if you so desire.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok not too knowledgable about OC but i can research, also can the 1066 OC to anything - can the MB handle that - is it easy to OC the ram, also is overheating the main issue when doing that

Also the case why would the mid tower present any problems vs the 2nd one?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it would be slightly smaller. it really isnt that much of an issue, just choose which you want more. for mobo, it would handle it easily that mobo can have stock 1333 ram if you have it. for heat, the case will take care of it and ram doesnt over heat enough to really make a huge difference unless your hardcore oc (4.0+)


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

so if i got 1066 it can OC to 1333 - also is it easy to OC? Also I am looking at the DDR2 1066 2GB (2x1) sticks, and they all seem to have the same specs just a range of prices. How to tell which is the best or real good.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

its normally by brand. OCZ, corsair XMS, crucial, team xtreme, geil, g. skill are the best brands. i think im forgetting some so just post what you have and ill see. PNY makes some decent stuff


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Never seen an 8800GS before, nice find. Also just saw a 9600GT. Ive missed a lot in the last few days.


----------



## wintersnow (Aug 30, 2007)

forcifer said:


> depends on the GTS. if it is 512, then its better then the GT but not by that much. if its 320, and even 640 (maybe) then its worse. id stay with the GT because its alot cheaper


The GT has better price and so better performance than the GTS.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I really like the mid tower case. Great cooling, and PSU on the bottom. But i am wanting to go with 1066 ram so I am looking at spending more so I am trying to find a case that is cheaper - maybe 30-50 dollars cheaper. I am having trouble - i do like the design and the fact that its lit up, just was trying to cut the overall price a bit.

How does this look: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144151

If you have any suggestions id be glad to check them out


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

wintersnow said:


> The GT has better price and so better performance than the GTS.


the g92 gts will be faster


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

the g92 is faster ut more expensive. the GT will be better priceerform. as for case, its whatever you want. im selling a few (go look in case mod section for mine) but lian li are highly regarded, as is thermaltake. really is up to you though. that case will work fine


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

ukbsktbll said:


> I really like the mid tower case. Great cooling, and PSU on the bottom. But i am wanting to go with 1066 ram so I am looking at spending more so I am trying to find a case that is cheaper - maybe 30-50 dollars cheaper. I am having trouble - i do like the design and the fact that its lit up, just was trying to cut the overall price a bit.
> 
> How does this look: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144151
> 
> If you have any suggestions id be glad to check them out


as we told you already, don't skimp on anything to get 1066 ram, its not worth it. you will not notice the difference between the ram, as 1066 ram will still have pretty much the same latency as ddr2 800, which is more important for performance than bandwidth. 1066 cas 5 is not faster than 800 cas 4. you will notice inferior case quality, should you choose a crappy case for the sake of ram. remember, you're just being seduced by marketing, performance testing says faster ram does next to nil for apps and games.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

thanks for that advice - ill prob keep with the mid tower that was suggested. How easy and how do u OC the ram?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

If you have it linked with your cpu speed it will overclcok with it other then that you can tweak it in bios


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

with the 800 ram it will underclock your proc, but a simple FSB change will fix that


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

no it won't, thats what dividers are for...


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

besides, the fsb runs at 333, and ddr2 800 runs at 400, so if what you said was the case, it would be the opposite... remember, fsb is quad pumped while ram is double, so a 1333 fsb runs at a lower base clock than ddr2 800 ram.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

k - another question. I currently have a HD in my current pc with windows already on that. Could i put it in this build without having to reinstall windows?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

you will have to run a repair install


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

what is the advantage and why would you need to run dual video cards over just one.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

PC working great. Still just getting windows and all my programs set up but the case is great, and the parts are working great.


----------

